# אלטרנטיבה לריקודים בחתונה



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

אלטרנטיבה לריקודים בחתונה 
שלום

אנו מחפשים אלטרנטיבה לריקודים בחתונה

שנינו זוג שלא אוהב ולא יודע לרקוד והחלטנו שאין טעם שנעשה משהו שלא מתאים לשנינו בחתונתנו

אז נשמח לרעיונות מה אפשר לעשות במקום

תודה רבה


----------



## ronitvas (10/1/13)

אם זה אירוע ערב 
ריקודים די מתבקשים.... אלא אם אתם מביאים "הופעה" כלשהי.
אם זה אירוע צהריים זה ממש לא מחייב...
על איזה כיוון אתם הולכים?


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

תודה, תשובות 
החתונה שלנו בערב .

מבחינתנו שום דבר שלא מתאים לנו לא מתבקש, כי החתונה היא שלנו ולא של האורחים, אז לפני הכל חשוב שיתאים לנו.

אין לנו כיוון, בגלל זה באנו לבקש עזרה וייעוץ.

סטנדאפ וקריקטורות אלו דברים שאנו לא רוצים.

אז אם למשהו יש רעיונות במקום ריקודים שהם לא סטנדאפ או קריקטורות נשמח לשמוע

תודה רבה


----------



## Anna Karenina (10/1/13)

ולמה אתם כן מתחברים? איך אתם אוהבים לבלות? 
אולי אפשר לחשוב על הופעה של להקה בסגנון מוזיקלי שאתם אוהבים להאזין לו, שתנעים את זמנם של האורחים? על אותו משקל, אפשר אולי לחשוב על להקה בסגנון מיוחד - כמו מעגל מתופפים או משהו דומה.


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

תשובות 
יהיו שירים ויהיה תקליטן

רק שלא יהיו ריקודים

אנו רואים טעם ללהקה כי יהיה תקליטן עם שירים כל האירוע.

רק אין ריקודים.

וקריוקי אנו לא אוהבים.

וגם לא אוהבים  את הרעיון של הבאת משחקי וידאו, ביליארד ודומיהם

האם יש עוד רעיונות?


----------



## יום וליל (10/1/13)

אם אין ריקודים את צריכה הפעלה של שעה,שעה וחצי 
אחרת אנשים יבואו, חאכלו וילכו,
שאין בעיה עם זה אבל תתכוננו שבסביבות 11 הכי מאוחר יגמר.
אלא אם כן אתם מביאים הופעה כלשהי.
כמו שרבים שאלו ולא ממש ענית מה אתם אוהבים?
לדוגמא אני אוהבת לראות טלויזיה ולקרוא, בן זוגי אוהב מחשב,
אלה הן לא פעילויות חברתיות במיוחד ולכן היו ריקודים.

אולי הצגה כלשהי?

הרצאה זו בעיה כי יש מיליון נושאים ולא כולם אוהבים אותו הדבר.

הבעיה בחתונה היא שזה אוסף של אנשים לא קשורים, בגילאים שונים וממקומות שונים.
אם תצליחו לעלות על מכנה משותף יהיה לכם הפיתרון.


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

תודה, תשובות 
אני אוהבת כמוך לקרוא וטלויזיה שזה דברים שלא מתאימים, וחבר שלי כמו חבר שלך אוהב מחשבים שגם זה לא מתאים.

אני אוהבת גם בע"ח אבל זה גם לא משהו שמתאים.

הרצאה זה בעיתי כי כמו שאמרת צריך משהו שידבר לכולם או לפחות לרוב.

והאמת שלי הרצאות תמיד נשמעו כדבר משעמם ומאיים.
וקריוקי או להקה לא מתאים , כי אנו נביא תקליטן ותהיה מוזיקה כל החתונה

וגם כי לא אוהבים קריוקי, ולהקה זה דבר מיותר כי יש תקליטן וכי בזבוז להביא גם תקליטן וגם להקה

פשוט רק עם ריקודים יש לנו בעיה אז אותם לא רוצים.

למשהו יש רעיון איך אנו יכולים למלא את האירוע במקום הריקודים???

(אבל לא קריוקי, לא להקה, לא סטנדאפ, לא משחקי וידאו וביליארד, לא קריקטורות כי כל אלו דברים שאנו לא אוהבים)


----------



## אוגלה (10/1/13)

יש מופעים של לוליינים ולולייני אש 
רקדניות בטן וכד׳,  רק לא הבנתי למה להביא שי ג׳יי אם אין ריקודים. כבר באמת עדיף להביא נגנים. לשלם 3000 שח ומעלה בשביל שמישהו ישים פלייליסט של גלגלצ וילך להסתובב זה מוגזם


----------



## יום וליל (10/1/13)

השאלה שלך מזכירה לי את אחי 
שהיה רוצהה לאכול צהריים אבל הוא היה מוכן רק במבה אבל לא היה מודה בזה,
אז את לא רוצה ולא רוצה ולא רוצה.

אני מניחה שיש לך רעיון כלשהו בראש (כי אני מסרבת להאמין שאת באמת
מצפה מזרים לפתור לך את הבעיה) אבל אין לך את האומץ ללכת עליו,
את מחכה לקבל לגטימציה ממישהי כאן.

המידה ואין לך רעיון חלופי - 

אז למה לעשות חתונה באולם?
כל הקונספט הזה של אולם לא מתאים לכם,
תעשו את זה חופה וארוחת בסגנון ברית וזהו.
אין בעיה עם זה, אבל זה משהו שבאמת צריך לקחת בחשבון לפני ולהתכונן,
חתונות צהריים מתאימות לזה כי אז אין בהכרח ריקודים.
חתונה הפוכה גם יכולה להתאים לכם,
יהיה אוכל, אנשים ישוחחו, בעשר, עשר וחצי תיהיה חופה,
אחרי זה קינוחים ומוזיקת רקע ולאט לאט אנשים ילכו.

או לחילופין תשקלו לבטל את התקליטן ותקחו להקה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/1/13)

האם התקליטן הוא דבר נתון? 
לטעמי, תקליטן מתאים יותר לאירוע עם ריקודים ולהקה שמנגנת מוסיקה חיה מתאימה יותר לאירוע ללא ריקודים. 
יש להקה שעושה קאברים בשם SoulBeat שראיתי באירוע של חברה שלי והיה ממש מקסים. הייתה להם חתונת שישי עם ריקודים מועטים מאד, הם לא אוהבים לרקוד, אבל זרמו קצת עם הלהקה ובשאר הזמן עשו מינגלינג. 

במוסיקה חיה שמנוגנת בזמן אמת יש משהו יותר ויזואלי שמושך את העין של אנשים. לטעמי, התפקיד של תקליטן הוא יותר להרקיד את האורחים וכשאורחים רואים תקליטן הם מצפים לריקודים. 

לדעתי, אם אתם מתכננים שבשום אופן לא יהיו ריקודים וגם רוצים שהאורחים לא ירקדו, כדאי וחשוב לבקש מהמקום שיארגן את פריסת השולחנות באירוע ובכלל כך שלא תהיה רחבת ריקודים. כשאורחים רואים רחבת ריקודים הם ישר חושבים על ריקודים ולכן, אולי כדאי לחשוב מראש על עיצוב האירוע בדרך שתאפשר מינגלינג אך לא ריקודים. אולי כדאי לארגן את המקום כמו במסיבת קוקטייל ולהשאיר רק כמה שולחנות לאורחים מבוגרים?


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

תשובה 
אנו מחפשים תקליטן בסכום נמוך כי אין ריקודים

ושאנו אוהבים מוזיקה מגוונת מאוד לכן להקה זה לא מתאים


----------



## lanit (10/1/13)

הייתי לא מזמן בחתונה 
שאמנם היו בה ריקודים, אבל במקום סרט/מצגת או משהו דומה הכלה ביקשה שיביאו את ד"ר אבשלום קור.
הוא כתב קטע לפני החופה על איך כל חלקי המשפחה הגיעו למעמד הזה (היה מאוד מצחיק, לא ציפיתי, מודה).
אחרי האוכל הוא עלה לדבר וסיפר על שמות המשפחה של האורחים, ואיך אפשר לדעת מי מאיפה, וכל מיני אנקדוטות כאלה. היה מאוד נחמד. נקודת המוצא היתה שאנשים אוהבים לשמוע כשמדברים עליהם.

אגב, עוד שאלה: איך מתחלקים האורחים שלכם מבחינת גילאים? יש יותר צעירים או יותר מבוגרים? ועל כמה אורחים מדובר?

ועוד אגב: הייתי כבר בחתונה שהזוג ממש ממש בקושי רקד, אלא יותר הסתובב והצטלם, כך שאם יש לכם חברים שרוצים לרקוד, זה לא סותר.
בחתונה אחרת שהייתי, גם הזוג לא אוהב לרקוד, אז עלו לרקוד שניים- שלושה ריקודים, ואח"כ כבר יצאו הסעות חזרה. האירוע הסתיים בסביבות אחת-עשרה.


----------



## Olga1986 (10/1/13)

הרעיון עם אבשלום קור כל כך מקסים!!! 
לפעמים שוכחים שבחתונה מתחברות שתי משפחות, לרוב ממדינות שונות, מרקעים תרבותיים שונים. לדעתי זו פעילות ממש מגניבה שגם שוברת את הקרח. קצת גיקי, אבל לדעתי מצוין.

אוף, גם אני רוצה את אבשלום קור בחתונה שלי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/1/13)

פגשתי אותו פעם בדוכן פלאפל 
הוא אדם משעשע ושנון. 
אני בהחלט רואה אותו מעביר שיחה נעימה ושנונה עם האורחים.


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

ממש לא מתאים אבשלום קור 
ממש לא מתאים אבשלום קור, כולם חוץ מדודה אחת נראה לי שיברחו משם.

יש לנו 300-350 אורחים

יש מבוגרים, צעירים וילדים

דתיים וחילונים

בקיצור קהל מגוון מכל הבחינות


----------



## ronitvas (10/1/13)

זה ברור שאת צריכה איזשהו סוג של 
הופעה או הפעלה.
תקליטן ממש לא מתאים. חבל על הכסף. אם יש תקליטן, לרוב זה יגיע לריקודים ולא לזה את מכוונת.
תכינו פייליסט של מוסיקת רקע.
בכל אולם יש אפשרות לשים מוזיקת רקע ללא תוספת תשלום.
ולגבי הופעה אני ממליצה על רון פרשט. 
הוא אומן, מחזיק קהל בצורה מדהימה, מצחיק ברמות קשות. באמת אלוף.
הוא יקר. אבל מכיוון שיורדים אצלכם אלמנטים אחרים, הוא פתרון מצויין לטעמי.
אל תפסלי, לכי לראות אותו בהופעה חיה (לא בטלויזיה) ואז תחליטי.


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/1/13)

הוא קוסם, נכון? 
זה יכול להיות רעיון מגניב לחתונה לא שגרתית
(מתחילה לפנטז שוב על קונספט חתונת הקרקס/ יריד/ קרנבל שצצה לי מקודם בראש.... הממ... קוסם......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ronitvas (10/1/13)

הוא קוסם, אבל לא שגרתי 
אני הייתי סקפטית לגביו עד שראית אירוע שלו.
נחנקתי מצחוק, כאבו לי שרירים בפנים שלא ידעתי על קיומם.
כמובן, שזה תלוי גם בקהל כי היה שיתוף פעולה מדהים ואנשים מצחיקים עזרו לחגיגה....


----------



## MissScotland2004 (11/1/13)

אולי בכל זאת משהו מוזיקלי? 
היי ליאור,

אני התחתנתי עם בעלי האנגלי בצרפת לפני כשנה וחצי. היו לנו אורחים מכל העולם ולא ידענו למה לצפות מבחינת מסיבת ריקודים. פחדנו שזה לא יתרומם ובנוסף אני הייתי בתחילת חודש שביעי להריון שלי.
מה שעשינו זה לקחנו דיג׳יים ובנוסף הבאנו זמר פאבים סקוטי שאנחנו מאד מאד אהבנו לשמוע בתקופה שגרתי בסקוטלנד. אחד כזה ששר הרבה קאברים לשירים ישנים וחדשים מוכרים מאד ועושה המון המון שמח גם בלי שאנשים קמים לרקוד.
ההופעה הזו (שארכה כשעה שעה וחצי) היתה פשוט הצלחה מסחררת. האורחים שלנו התעלפו ממנו ונכנסו למוד ממש שמח. במהלך ההופעה שלו הברמנים חילקו כוסות וויסקי לכולם שיתאים לאווירה ולאט לאט המזג ממש התחמם. אחריו הדיג׳יים נכנסו כבר בקלות למסיבה שנמשכה עד מעבר למה שציפינו.
אז זה לא חייב להגמר ככה אבל אם אתם רוצים משהו שמח אז לדעתי זו אופציה נהדרת שמתאימה לכל האורחים. אין לי המלצה ספציפית אבל אני יודעת שיש בארץ דברים כאלו. עוד אופציה זו פיאנומן וזמר או זמרת אבל זה יותר רגוע.
בכל מקרה, אני מסכימה איתך שתעשו מה שמתאים לכם ואם ריקודים לא בראש שלכם אז לא חייבים. רק קחו בחשבון שאם תביאו איזושהי פעילות שמכניסה למצב רוח של ריקודים זה עלול להגמר ככה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב!


----------



## lior3031 (12/1/13)

אנו מביאים תקליטן 
אנו מביאים תקליטן אז לא רוצים להביא גם להקה או זמר


----------



## Mitmit101 (10/1/13)

מה עם קריוקי 
יכול להיות נחמד..
זה לא כל כך תחליף לריקודים אבל זה יכול להוסיף
הייתי ממליצה גם על להקה שתנגן ברקע עם או בלי זמרת.


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (10/1/13)

קריוקי נשמע מגניב ! 
אמנם לא הייתי עולה לשיר כדי לא לשבור את כל כוסות הזכוכית באולם, אבל זו יכולה להיות חתונה יוצאת דופן !


----------



## קונפטי confeti (10/1/13)

במקום ריקודים 
אנחנו היינו פעם בחתונת צהריים אומנם אבל הזוג לא רצה ריקודים והביא את ה"בוביזמר" שהם שני חברה' שעושים שירה בציבור בקטע ממש מגניב, כולל שירונים והכל, היה ממש נחמד.
אולי שירה בציבור נשמע כבר כזה אבל זה לא בהכרח, יכולים להיות שם שירים טובים. 
נורא תלוי בסגנון שלכם, שם זה התאים בול...

בהצלחה בכל מקרה


----------



## Levanot (10/1/13)

לבנות - הבית לכלות שחושבות קצת אחרת 
ליאור יקרה,

מנסיוני הרב הכי חשוב בחתונה שהזוג יהיה שלם ויביא את עצמו לאירוע. אם אתם לא מרגישים בנוח עם ריקודים, אין שום בעיה לעשות חתונה עם מוסיקת רקע שאתם אוהבים.
מזמינה אותך להכנס לבלוג שלי, לבנות - הבית לכלות שחושבות קצת אחרת:
www.levanot.co.il

שם תוכלי לקבל השראה והכוונה.

מזל טוב


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

תודה, המשך תשובות: 
לבנות לכלות שחושבות קצת אחרת -

שמחה שאת מבינה אותנו שאין טעם לעשות משהו שהזוג לא שלם איתו ולא מתאים לו.

נכנסתי לבלוג שלך, אך לא מצאתי אלטרנטיבה לריקודים, אולי פספסתי את יכולה לומר לי לאיזו קטגוריה להיכנס?

ואת מפיקה אירועים? יש לך רעיון למה אפשר לעשות במקום ריקודים?



לאוגלה -

רקדניות בטן לא מתאימות לנו אנו זוג דתי.

ולגבי מופעי אש האולם לא ירשה (החתימו אותנו שלא נעשה זיקוקים אז את זה בטח לא ירשו...)



ליום וליל -

אין לי רעיון בראש בגלל זה אני מבקשת פה עזרה ויעוץ.

אני לא מאלו שמחכים לאישור החברה לגבי דעותיהם

אנו עושים חתונה טבעונית (ללא בשר/דגים/ביצים) כי כך אנו מאמינים, למרות שבטח יהיו אורחים שיתלוננו ויכעסו

אבל אני לא מאלו שמחכה לאישור החברה לגבי דעותי ואמונותי.

למה החתונה באולם?

בשביל המשפחה .

אני רציתי חתונה קטנה ומצומצמת מאוד של משפחה קרובה ביותר בחוף הים, או על יאכטה או על הר

אני לא רציתי להזמין אנשים מעבודה של ההורים שלנו וכל מיני שלא מכירים וצריך להזמין מכל מיני סיבות נימוסיות

בגלל שבסוף החלטתי להתחשב בהורים של 2 הצדדים וגם בגלל סיבות לוגיסטיות וכלכליות (בטבע מסתבר יקר יותר!) 

נאלצתי לוותר על החלום הזה.

אז סגרנו אולם עם גן יפה

אבל נתקענו עם מה לעשות במקום ריקודים, כי יש גבול לויתורים שלי זה סה"כ האירוע שלנו ולא של האורחים.

אני לא רוצה להקה כי יש לנו טעם מאוד מגוון של מוזיקה שאוהבים ולהקה לא יכולה לענות על המגוון הזה

גם אני אוהבת לשמוע שירים בביצוע המקורי כפי שהוקלט ולא כפי שאחרים מבצעים אותו.

וגם להקה תעלה יותר, אנו מחפשים תקליטן פשוט שרק יפעיל את המוזיקה שאנו נבחר ולא ישנה שום שיר מהפליליסט שאנו ניתן.

חתונה הפוכה לא מתאימה כי הילדים הקטנים ירדמו בסוף ולא יהיו בחופה ,ודוקא אותם ילדים הם בין האורחים הכי חשובים לי.



לדניאל ואורן-

רעיון טוב לסדר את השולחנות בצורה שלא תהיה רחבת ריקודים.

חשבתי גם שאולי אשים במקום של רחבת הריקודים את האלטרנטיבה שאביא

שכך גם יהיה מוזיקה וגם פעילות או אלטרנטיבה כלשהי

ואיך מסודרים שולחנות במסיבת קוקטלים (לא הייתי בכזו אז אין לי מושג איךל זה נראה)



למיטמיט10 ולקונפיטי-

קריוקי אנו לא אוהבים, וגם מבחינה דתית יש לנו בעיה עם זה כי בנות לא יכולות לשיר ליד בנים



תודה לכולם ונשמח לשמוע רעיונות אחרים


----------



## ארספואטיקה (10/1/13)

אז למה צריך תקליטן? 
תכינו דיסק עם כל המוזיקה שלכם ותנגנו אותו כל הערב. הרי אתם לא צריכים כל מיני מעברים מיוחדים בין שירים וכאלה...


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

תגובה 
לארספואטיקה -

צריך תקליטן כי אנו רוצים שתהיה המוזיקה שאנו אוהבים

וצריך משהו שיש לו את הציוד והמכשירים להפעיל מוזיקה באולם

בצורה שהמוזיקה תשמע בצורה טובה איכותית ובעוצמה מתאימה לאולם

וכי אנו לא יכולים להתעסק בזה בעצמנו.

ובכניסה לחופה, שבירת כוס, יציאה מהחופה צריך משהו שיתזמן הכל בדיוק


----------



## yaelikv (12/1/13)

לדעתי, כי וזיקה זה דבר מדהים 
וכל הזדמנות לשמוע מוזיקה היא כיפית.
לא לכל האנשים יש חשק \ ידע \ זמן להתעסק עם הכנת דיסקים ותפעול העניינים.


----------



## yael rosen (10/1/13)

מה המטרה? 
מצד אחד אתם עושים באולם למרות שאתם לא רוצים ומצד שני מוותרים על ריקודים, כי אתם לא אוהבים ולא אוהבים גם שום דבר אחר.
אני האחרונה שאגיד לך שצריך לעשות כמו כולם, אבל אתם צריכים להחליט - אם לא אכפת לכם שהחתונה תהיה מעין מסיבת קוקטייל של מינגלינג, מוזיקה נעימה שאתם אוהבים ברקע, חופה וארוחת ערב (אולי עם ברכות), אז קחו בחשבון שהיא כנראה תגמר מוקדם יותר מחתונות אחרות - מה רע בזה????
למה "לדחוף" בכוח אטרקציות רק כדי למלא חלל שהשאירו הריקודים.

דעתי היא שכדאי להשאיר את הריקודים פשוט כי זה נורא כיף וטבעי להניע את הגוף כששמחים, אבל זוהי רק דעתי!
אם זה לא בא בחשבון, אז לכו על חתונה בלי ריקודים, אבל תבינו שאולמות ותבניות חתונה סטנדרטיות בנויות על הקונספט הזה הרגיל.
ומי שבדרך כלל הולך על קונסטלציה אחרת, עושה *הכל* אחרת - שישי צהריים, או כמו שתיארת משהו אינטימי אחר

כל ההצעות שהעלו פה לא באים בחשבון, אז אולי תנסו בכל זאת לחשוב מה *אתם* רוצים לעשות עם כל האנשים האלו שבאים אליכם באותו ערב.
ואם לא בא לכם על כל האנשים האלו - אז תעשו חתונה עם ארוחת ערב, שאנשים יברכו אותכם, אולי תקרינו סרט,
ותעשו אחר כך אירוע נוסף קטן כמו שאתם חולמים עליו רק עם האנשים הקרובים.

אגב - אם כבר הלכתם על קונספט של אולם שאתם לא אוהבים, ותלכו על אירוע נוסף אינטימי יותר אחר כך, שימצה את החלומות שלכם,
אז אולי יהיה לכם פחות אכפת לארגן ריקודים לכל אותם 300 איש שבאים בשבילכם.

בהצלחה!!


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

תשובה 
אנו סגרנו אולם כי כמו שכבר הסברתי - ויתרתי בקטע הזה להורים מ2 הצדדים כדי לא ליצור להם בעיות בעבודה ואי נעימויות

וגם כי לוגיסטית מסובך לעשות בטבע בגלל אנשים מבוגרים שכן חשובים לי ולא יוכלו להגיע למקומות כאלו

וגם כי כלכלית זה מסתבר להפתעתי שזה יקר יותר.

לשנות מקום אירוע אנו כבר לא נשנה -חלק מהמקדמה כבר שולמה (כמה אלפים טובים) וגם סה"כ הגן והאולם יפים והם נחמדים.

שישי בצהרים כמו שכבר הסברתי בכלל לא היה אופציה עבורנו

(אין זמן לצילומי חוץ מספיק, יום קצר, שבת חתן למחרת החתונה ואני רציתי רווח לנוח ולהרגע ולהתכונן בין ארוע לארוע , וגם מלא אנשים שכן חשוב לי שיבואו לא יוכלו כי המשפחות שלנו מפוזרות בכל הארץ)
אנו מחפשים תחליף לריקודים ואטרקציות מהסיבה הפשוטה :

מה יעשו האורחים בין הגשת הסלטים להגשת מנה ראשונה? מה יעשו בין מנה ראשונה למנות בניים?

מה יעשו בין מנות ביניים למנה עיקרית? מה יעשו בין מנה עיקרית לקינוחים?

ואין לנו אופציה לחתונת ערב, כי כבר סגרנו יום וכי יום שישי זה היום הכי גרוע בעיננו לחתונה מכל הסיבות שאמרתי

ואנו לא רוצים ריקודים כי שננו לא יודעים לרקוד, לא אוהבים לרקוד, ולא מרגישים נוח לרקוד

זה לא ישנה גם אם נעשה מסיבה נוספת שתהיה כביכול לטעמנו (כביכול כי החופה כבר תעשה באולם וזה עיקר החתונה)

זה לא יעזור לנו כי ריקודים אנו לא רוצים בשום מקום.


----------



## yael rosen (10/1/13)

אני אנסה אחרת... 
תעצמי עיניים ותדמייני את יום החתונה שלך..
תראי את ההתארגנות, את ההגעה לאולם, את האנשים שאת אוהבת, את החופה, ואחר כך את הארוחה, מה את רוצה שיהיה? איך האווירה?
האם יש ארוחה נעימה עם מוזיקה שאתם בוחרים ברקע, אנשים מסתובבים עם כוס יין ביד ומדברים..
אולי תארגנו איזור צילום מיוחד ומגניב עם פרופס שאתם מכינים 
ואנשים יצטלמו בכל מיני צורות נחמדות

אני הבנתי ממך שאתם לא רוצים ריקודים, כי על הנושא הזה אתם לא מוכנים להתפשר, כפי שהתפשרתם כביכול על האולם
ולכן הצעתי אירוע נוסף, כזה שיהיה לרוחכם לגמרי - חגיגת הנישואים כפי שאתם רוצים מא' ועד ת'
ואז לא תרגישו שאתם מתפשרים, ותוכלו להחליק את הרעיון שאותם 300 איש ירקדו.
אגב - חברה שלי ובעלה התחתנו בחתונת גינה עם 50 מוזמנים קוקטייל ובלי ריקודים
שבוע אחר כך הם הזמינו 400 איש לגן אירועים עם טקס זוגיות במקום חופה ומסיבת ריקודים ענקית - 
כך הם ריצו את ההורים ואת החברים עם חתונה "סטנדרטית" וריצו את עצמם עם חתונה בסגנון שלהם.

מצד אחד את דואגת ל"מה האורחים יעשו בין לבין" ומחפשת תעסוקה עבורם
ומצד שני את לא מוכנה שיהיו ריקודים כי את ובן זוגך לא אוהבים
ולכן זה נראה לי קצת פרדוקסלי.. 
אם גם ככה ללכת על משהו ש"ימלא את הזמן" להגדרתך, אז שירקדו - ואתם תסתובבו עם החברים שלכם ועם האנשים שאתם אוהבים.

אבל אני אנסה לחשוב גם על קונסטלציות אחרות.
יכול להיות שאני הייתי מסדרת שולחנות אבירים שבהם גם אתם תשבו לאכול, 
וזאת תהיה מין ארוחה גדולה כזאת וכיפית עם מלא ברכות, מישהו יעלה לשיר קצת, אולי תארגנו שיקריאו לכם ברכות
אבל שוב - אם כבר הלכתם על קונסטלציה של אולם, קחו בחשבון שאנשים יצפו לחגוג איתכם.

ואגב - מתה על זה שאתם עושים ארוחה טבעונית!! שאפו!! 
אני מתה להגיע לחתונה כזאת! (אנחנו עשינו אומנם צמחונית אבל אם הייתי עושה שוב הייתי עושה את זה טבעוני סטייל). ממש יישר כוח!!


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/1/13)

אוי, אזור צילום זה מעולה! 
ראיתי המון כאלה בבלוגים יפיפיים מחו"ל, כל מיני photo booth (לא בהכרח תא, מספיק גם רקע חלק כלשהו שתלוי על הקיר) עם כל מיני אביזרים- משקפיים וכובעים מצחיקים, שפמים, בועות דיבור של קומיקס צבועות בצבע לוח ועליהם כותבים בגיר ברכות

בכלל, נראה לי שאפשר, בחתונה בלי ריקודים, לחלק את האזור לנישות/ תחנות ובכל נישה כזו יהיו פעילויות קטנות, או דוכנים קטנים לאורחים. נניח צמר גפן מתוק, או כמו שמישהי אחרת הראתה כאן בקרדיטים- תחנת חלוקה של פרחים/ חלות לשבת. אזור של ספר אורחים שבו כותבים ברכות, בועות סבון ומשחקים לילדים...

אגב, כשכתבת שהחברה שלך התחתנה ב"חתונת גינה" של 50 איש- הכוונה היא לגינה פרטית, שלהם, או גן כלשהו שבו ניתן לערוך אירועים?
כי זה בדיוק מה שאנחנו רוצים לעשות. אבל גינה מתאימה- אין אף אחד שאנחנו מכירים ויכול לנדב לנו


----------



## yael rosen (10/1/13)

בדיוק! 
בדיוק לסוג כזה של איזור צילום התכוונתי!!

ולגבי הנישות השונות - גם אני חשבתי על זה, זה יכול להיות ממש כיפי!! ואם יש להם כוח להתעסק בזה, אפשר ליצור פינות ממש יפות!!

לגבי הגינה - אח, כמה שאני מבינה אותך!! הם אכן עשו בגינה של ההורים. זה אידיאלי. גם לנו לא הייתה גינה ולכן הלכנו על המקום שהכי מזכיר משהו פשוט כזה. 
אבל לגינה פרטית אין תחליף.. היא הכינה את זרי הפרחים ואת כל העיצוב ערב קודם, וזה משהו שאי אפשר לעשות במקום מושכר.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בקיצור - אין מבינה אותך יותר ממני!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










לגבי גינה אחרת - כשאנחנו ביררנו,גילינו שזה יוצא יקר מידי כי את צריכה סוג של הפקה והבאה של תשתית למקום.. אבל אולי היינו עצלנים מידי ופשוט לא עלינו על הפיתרון
בכל אופן, ממש אשמח לעזור לך, נראה לי שאנחנו חולקות את אותה אהבה לסוג מסוים של אירוע..
תרגישי חופשי לפנות גם במסרים וגם למייל [email protected]


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/1/13)

אני מאוד אשמח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הקרדיטים שלך מדהימים לדעתי!
הייתי ממש שמחה לקחת את החתונה שלך ולשכפל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DIY זה לחלוטין הקטע שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם המיקום נראה נהדר, אבל אני מבינה ממה שכתבת (ולמען האמת, מעוד המון תגובות אחרות שקראתי עליהם ברחבי הרשת) שהיחס נוראי, ולא שווה את זה...


אוף...לא חשבתי שדווקא החלק של "איפה" יהיה מסובך כל כך...


----------



## yael rosen (10/1/13)

יש!!!! 
אני הולכת לצאת קצת פתטית עכשיו - אני מה זה אשמח לעזור לתכנן את החתונה.. אמרו לי שאי אפשר לעשות לעצמך חתונה פעמיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 ובא לי שוב!!

לגבי מציאת המקום - ללא ספק החלק הכי מבאס/קשה/מייאש/מפחיד/מתסכל שיכול להיות.. אבל once תחתמו מקום ותאריך, הכל נהיה ורדים ושושנים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ברצינות, זה נהיה ממש כיף!!
המקום בו אנחנו התחתנו בהחלט לא שווה את התהליך שעברנו בו (לדעתי!!) אבל.. אני לא זוכרת, הצעתי לך מקומות בסגנון הזה שאהבתי??? (אני מרגישה כמו זונת פורום - מחלקת מידע לכל מי שבא ורוצה ואחר כך שוכחת..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

אז רק אניח פה כמה הצעות, ואם כבר אמרתי לך, תאלצו לסלוח לי, זאת הזקנה שקפצה מוקדם מהצפוי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בית הדבש, חגיגה בכפר, מוזיאון אילנה גור (מושלם אם את לא רוצה ריקודים!), יקב אמפורה, יקב שאטו גולן, זינגרס בבורגתא
ושוב - רק אניח פה את הפוסט של החתונה ההו כה מושלמת הזו בלי ריקודים, רק סטייל טהור (לא מכירה את הזוג לצערי, רק במקרה ראיתי את הפוסט ונפלתי) - 
http://www.hatunotblog.com/blog-2011-10-06-an-intimate-wedding-on-jaffa-rooftop.html


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/1/13)

זה לגמרי Win Win Situation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני צריכה מישהי שתיתן לי רעיונות ותעשה איתי בריינסטורמינג בנוגע לכל הרעיונות שצצים לי בראש כל כמה דקות (בעיקר בנוגע לאיך לעזאזל מיישמים אותם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ואת רוצה לתכנן עוד חתונה אחרי שסיימת עם שלך!

יש לך מסנג'ר? שנים לא פתחתי את שלי, אבל הוא נראה לי כמו פלטפורמה מתאימה לתכנונים חחח
אגב, לא נתת (לי לפחות) את ההצעות האלה, אז תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני כבר מתחילה לחפש אותם בגוגל. השאלה היא אם כולם מתאימים לחתונה מצומצמת (מאוד!! משהו כמו 50 אנשים, אולי קצת יותר) כמו שאני מתכננת. כי לא נראה לי שציינתי בשרשור את העניין הזה


----------



## yael rosen (12/1/13)

אין לי מסנגר 
אבל דברי איתי בכיף דרך המייל - [email protected]
גם שם יש צ'ט..


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

תשובה 
ברור שאני רוצה חתונה עם אוירה נעימה ושמחה

בגלל זה חשוב לי שלכל הצדדים יהיה טוב

לנו טוב כי לא נאלץ לעשות משהו שלא אוהבים לא מרגישים בנוח ומביך אותנו

ולאורחים טוב כי נמצא להםמשהו מעניין אטרקציה כלשהי ושבירת שיגרה מחתונה רגילה ומשעממת.

מה זה פרופס?

ודברים שקשורים לצלם אנו לא רוצים כי אנו שוכרים 2 סטילס 2 וידאו כלומר 4 צלמים לחתונה 1 שזה המון אז אין טעם לעוד.

לא עוזר לנו לארגן מסיבה נוספת ולתת לאורחים לרקוד בחתונה

מהסיבה הפשוטה שריקוד זה משהו שממש לא אנחנו לא יודעים לא אוהבים ולא מרגישים נוח

אז לא יעזור לסבול ולקבל אח"כ מסיבת פיצוי

ולא פרדוקסלי לוותר על משהו שלנו לא מתאים ולחפש תחלופה שתתאים לאורחים

מה יותר הגיוני מלרצות את 2 הצדדים???

והם לא ירקדו כי יקחו אותנו בכוח לרקוד וגם כי מה נעשה כל הארוע אנו נשתעמם העיקר שהאורחים יהיו מרוצים?

צריך משהו שטוב ל2 הצדדים.

ושמחה שיש משהו שמרוצה ומעריך שעושים טבעוני 

משום מה כשזה מגיע לטבעונות אנשים מצפים שתזנח את האמונה שלך העיקר שהם יהיו מרוצים

אנו דתיים ואף אחד מהאורחים שלנו כולל החילונים לא מצפה שנגיש אוכל לא כשר, הרי זה סותר את אמונתנו

אז למה מצפים מאיתנו לוותר ולהתפשר על אמונתנו הטבעונית שדוגלת בסרוב לגרום למוות וסבל לבע"ח בחתונתנו?!

למה יום השמחה שלנו צריך להיות יום הרג לבע"ח?!

חשבתם פעם כמה חיות צריכות למות לחתונה 1???

אז מצאנו אולם שהסכים לבוא לקראתנו ואנו נהיה האירוע הטבעוני הראשון שלהם.

בטעימות המנות עיקריות ,ראשונות וקינוחים היו טעימים מאוד ומיוחדות שלא ראיתי בשום מקום.

טעימות לעמדות קבלת פנים ולתוספות למנות עדיין לא עשינו , אבל מקווה שגם הם יצאו טוב

בלי נדר אחרי שיעבור האירוע אספר איך היה.

ומקווה שעוד אנשים יעשו חתונות ללא הרג וסבל לבע"ח

ולעינייננו-

בבקשה אם למשהו יש רעיונות לאלטרנטיבות לריקודים(לא קריוקי,להקה, רקדניות,ביליארד ופוקר)  נשמח לשמוע


----------



## yael rosen (10/1/13)

כי הם לא מבינים כמה אוכל טבעוני הוא עשיר 
מזין וטעים.

אתם תראו להם כמה הם טועים - אגב, אצלנו היו כאלו שעיקמו את האף למשמע האוכל הצמחוני
ואחר כך באו אלינו כדי לומר שהם לא ידעו כמה טעים זה יכול להיות ושזאת הייתה החתונה שבה הם נהנו מהאוכל הכי הרבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 בדרל גם תרמנו משהו ליידוע הציבור! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







כשביקשתי ממך לדמיין - לא התכוונתי שרק ריקודים יעשו אווריה טובה, אלא ביקשתי ממך לחשוב מה יעשה לכם טוב, או מה אתם אוהבים, ככה יהיה לכם קל יותר להבין מה יחליף ריקודים.
עכשיו הבנתי שריקודים ממש יגרמו לכם לסבול.

לגבי איזור הצילום - לא התכוונתי שתביאו עוד צלם, או שתוציאו כסף על משהו נוסף, 
אלא למשהו כזה - 
זאת חברה שלי, ההורסת המדהימה והמוכשרת לאין ערוך - שירה גנני
תסתכלי בפוסט על איזור הצילום שלהם - יכול לעבוד מעולה אצלכם. היא הכינה לבד את האיזור (לא מסובך) והצלם מידי פעם בא לצלם את המוזמנים שמאוד נהנו והשתעשעו מהעניין

אז חפרתי קצת ברעיונות בשבילך - (עוד דרך לא לקרוא עוד מאמר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...) - יאללה אני מוציאה את כל מה שישי לי בראש - 






תקראי פה קצת- http://boards.weddingbee.com/topic/no-dancing-will-guests-be-bored






מה לגבי משחקים שונים? אפשר לקחת את זה למיליון כיוונים..צירפתי תמונה להשראה אבל אפשר לקחת את זה למקום שלכם - אם תרצי אוכל לעזור לך להרחיב את הרעיון.






אתם יכולים ליצור פינות שונות במקום - פינה עם ספות, פינה עם שולחן מתוקים ענק ומדהים, פינה של איזור צילום (כמו בפוסט של שירה)






 יש את שוזרות הולכות - עמדת שזירה בחתונה - מהמם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 אפשר להביא הופעה של סטנד אפ או זמר כלשהו - אולי מופע סלסה, אגב זה לא מבטל את האהבה שלכם למוזיקה אקלקטית.. כי תהיה מוזיקה טובה לאורך כל הערב, ורק אחרי המנה העיקרית ועד הקינוח תהיה הופעה..

בסך הכל, אווירה טובה, מוזיקה נעימה ברקע, ואוכל טוב ואנשים נאוד ישמחו לערב רגוע, שבו מקשקשים אחד עם השני. אני הייתי מאוד נהנית!


----------



## yael rosen (10/1/13)

קישור תקין  http://urbanbridesmag.co.il/חתונות-אורבניות/שירה-וארי-25.6.10.html


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/1/13)

איזו מגניבה עמדת הקליעה למטרה עם בלונים! 
זה כל כך חמוד! וכיפי! ומתאים לי!
יא, אולי אעשה פינות ותחנות בסגנון של יריד/ קרנבל?
אני מתה על הדברים האלה, וזה נותן לי נושא עיצובי שממנו אני יכולה לצאת למלא מקומות!

אני רק מדמיינת את הפרצוף (המזועזע, כן?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) של בעלי לעתיד כשאספר לו על זה. מבחינתו- שהאירוע שלנו יראה כמו בריתה בשישי בצהריים. באים, אוכלים, הולכים...
נראה לי שפה זכות הוטו שלי תכנס לתוקף


----------



## yael rosen (10/1/13)

שמעי! 
גם שלי אמר שהוא רוצה הכי הכי הכי פשוט, מפות לבנות מפיות לבנות ובלי עיצוב..
כשהגענו למקום וכל הדברים שעשיתי היו שם - הוא אמר לי שהוא גאה להיות חלק מזה
אם הוא לא מעוניין לקחת חלק ולא ממש אכפת לו, לכי אם מה שבא לך.. את תצטערי שלא עשית את מה שאת רוצה ולא תוכלי להאשים אותו..


----------



## אילנילי (10/1/13)

קוקטייל 
אולי יתאים לכם אירוע קוקטייל או "צלחת מזלג" כמו שאומרים. אירוע שיותר זורם, שלא יושבים במקומות קבועים, או שחלק כן - נניח המבוגרים והאחרים ישובים בריהוט אלטרנטיבי.
חשוב שבחתונה תתחשבו בהורים אבל לא יכול להיות שתעשו כל מה שהם רותים, זו החתונה שלכם וחשוב שתרגישו נוח בה.
חתונת שישי צהריים לא חיבת לכלול ריקודים או משהו במקום. אתם יכולים לערוך חופה אח"כ אוכל רגיל/בסגנון קוקטייל ואח"כ תציגו מצגת. גם ככה זה נגמר מוקדם יותר בגלל השבת. כמובן שצריך לבדוק אם זה מתאים לכם בגלל שאתם דתיים.
אפשרות אחרת היתה לקיים במקום שיש לו בית הארחה או אפשרות לינה אולי סמוך למקום שלכם יש צימר או בית הארחה שאז האורחים הקרובים ושומרי השבת יכולים להישאר ואז אפשר בצהריים.


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

החתונה שלנו לא בשישי 
החתונה שלנו לא בשישי. סגרנו אולם ביום אחר. האופציה של שישי לא רלוונטית.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (10/1/13)

הרעיון של קוקטייל הוא 
שאנשים לא יושבים בשולחנות מסודרים, אלא יש יותר פינות של ישיבה אלטרנטיבית ומעין שולחנות גבוהים שעומדים לידם ואז אנשים מסתובבים באירוע ויותר מדברים אחד עם השני במקום לשבת בשולחן עם האנשים שהושבתם אותם לידם. יש כמה שולחנות בצד בשביל המבוגרים שקשה להם עם הקונספט, ולגבי כל שאר האורחים, הרעיון הוא שיותר יסתובבו ופחות ישבו. 

העניין הוא שכתבת שכבר סגרתם מקום. אז צריך לברר עם המקום אם הוא יכול לסדר את המקום בסידור של קוקטייל. זה דווקא מתאים לחתונה טבעונית כי אני מניחה שהמנות יותר קלילות. ואם הם הסכימו לעשות במיוחד בשבילכם אירוע טבעוני, אולי יסכימו להתאים את הקונספט גם לאירוע קוקטייל.


----------



## פשוט בחורה (10/1/13)

זה קל להגיד אנחנו " לא רוקדים " 
ואז לגרום ל300 איש להגיע לחתונה ולעשות " מה שאתם רוצים "..

אני אישית חושבת שאם הייתי באה לחתונה שלך ..הייתי משתתפת בחופה , אוכלת והולכת הביתה.. 
אנשים לוקחים בחשבון שהם באים לחגוג , לצאת מהשיגרה , לשתות אלכוהול , ולהינות!!
ואת מונעת מאנשים הנאה שהיא חלק מהמצווה של " לשמח כלה ביום חופתה " 
קחי בחשבון שאנשים ילכו ברגע שיראו שאין ריקודים 



עיצה!
1. אתם לא חייבים לרקוד
2. האורחים שלכם יכולים לרקוד , אתם לא חייבים
3. להסתובב באולם בזמן הריקודים
4. להצטלם בזמן הריקודים
5.לבקש מחברים שיעשו לכם דברים , להציג , לשיר דברים
6.מביאה אורח שיתן הרצאה , יש מספיק רבנים שאני בטוחה שהיו שמחים להשמיע את דבריהם..

השאלה הקריטית
מה יקרה אם פתאום כמה אורחים יתחילו לרקוד, מה תבואי אליהם ותגידי להם " אני מצטערת זאת חתונה ללא ריקודים " ?!


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

תודה, תגובה: 
בדיוק בשביל ששאר האורחים לא יהיו כמוך אוכלים והולכים הביתה אנו מחפשים אלטרנטיבה לריקודים

לא אמרתי שאנו נשאיר חלל בלי כלום, אנו מחפשים אטרקציה או תוכן למלא.

ולא יהיה אלכוהול (אירוע חריג כבר אמרתי? חח)

ועם כל הכבוד להנאה של אנשים ההנאה שלנו מהחתונה שלנו חשובה מההנאה שלהם

מה גם שאנו לא מתכננים שהם יסבלו או ישתעממו אנו מחפשים אלטרנטיבה למשהו שלנו לא מתאים.

חוץ מזה למה כל החתונות חייבות להיות באותה מתכונת? אפשר לשבור את השגרה של חופה ריקודים אוכל

לדעתי משעמם שבכל חתונה אותו הדבר

1. נכון אנו לא חייבים לרקוד, אבל יקחו אותנו בכוח ואנו יודעים שזה מה שיקרה.

2. כמו סעיף 1

3. כולם ירקדו ואנו נסתובב? זה לא הגיוני ועם מי נסתובב ? עם עצמנו לבד? וכמה אפשר להסתובב? ריקודים זה שעות.

4. אפשר אבל שוב יקחו אותנו בכוח לרקוד ,ף וגם כמה תמונות כבר נעשה מסהכ ריקודים

5. יש בעיה עם שירה של בנות ליד בנים, וגם לא בא לנו להפיל משימות ועבודות על חברים

6. חשבתי על הרצאה קצרצרה של רב, אבל זה יתאים רק לקהל המבוגרים הדתי של האורחים

וכל השאר בזמן הזה ידברו מול הרב וישתעממו וזה לא יפה שהרב יתבזה כך.

לגבי השאלה הקרטית מה נעשה אם אורחים יתחילו לרקוד -

אז זו הנקודה אני חושבת לסדר את השולחנות בצורה שלא יהיה להם איפה לרקוד, או לשים שם את האטרקציה שאביא

כך שלא יוכלו לרקוד שם.


----------



## lanit (10/1/13)

אבל לא תוכלי לרצות את כולם 
וזה בסדר גמור!!!
יש חתונות בהן אני מפזזת על הרחבה, ויש חתונות שאני מעדיפה לשבת בשולחן שלי או אחר ולהתעדכן עם חברים, ויש חתונות בהן אני לא מכירה אף אחד והמוזיקה לא לרוחי, ואז אני סופרת את הדקות עד "שעה סבירה" בה אני אוכל ללכת , אומרת שלום לזוג, מתנצלת על העזיבה המוקדמת (בדר"כ לקראת 11), והולכת. וזה בסדר גמור!!!

מה אתם עושים בחתונות שאליהן אתם הולכים?
האם יש פעילות שאתם אוהבים לעשות עם חברים?
לדעתי ברוב החתונות יש ריקודים כי זה הכי קל, וגם כי לאנשים שקרובים לזוג יש "התפרצות אנרגיה" מרוב התרגשות מהמאורע. כמו שיעל כתבה לפניי- הבנתי שאתם מתנגדים נחרצות לריקודים, אבל כיוון כללי של מה שכיף לכם? ואולי בכל זאת לשקול בשביל האנשים שסביבכם שמאוד מתרגשים ושמחים מהאירוע הזה?


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

תשובה: 
זו הבעיה בכל החתונות שהינו הכל רגיל - חופה ריקודים אוכל ריקודים אוכל הביתה.

אז אין לנו רעיון לאלטרנטיבה.

ואין מה לשקול ריקודים כי יגררו אותנו לשם בכוח וכי אנו בעצמנו נשתעמם ,

אז עם כל הכבוד לאורחים האירוע הזה שלנו וחשוב לנו יותר מלהם.


----------



## yaelikv (12/1/13)

אם היית באה לחתונה והולכת מהר כנראה 
שמי שמתחתן הוא לא אדם שיקר לליבך.
אז בינינו?
לי ממש לא היה איכפת אם אנשים שלא משמעותיים לי היו עוזבים... להפך.


----------



## פשוט בחורה (12/1/13)

את כל כך טועה 
את לא מכירה אותי ואת נותנת לעצמך לשער השערות שגויות 

אם ישנו אדם שלא קרוב אלי והזמין אותי לחתונתו , אני לא רואה שום סיבה שאלך לחתונה ואבזבז את זמני וכספי!

כל חתונה שאני הולכת אליה אני נשארת לשמח את הזוג ( ובד"כ אני מהאחרונים שעוזבים ) 
לא קורה לך להגיע לחתונות ולראות שבשעה 10:30 -11 אנשים עוזבים את המקום??
כנראה אני איהיה מבין האורחים האלו אם לא יגרמו לי להשאר..
כשזוג מארגן חתונה ..הוא מצפה שגם האורחים ישארו ויהנו ( ולא לומר זה חתונה שלי ,ויהיה מה..)

הבחורה הזאת מתחתנת.. מצד שני אי אפשר לומר אני לא כזה ואני לא כזה ואני לא כזה .. אבל ההורים רוצים ככה.. אז סבבה זה יהיה באולם אבל כל שאר ההחלטות אנחנו עושים כי ככה אנחנו ..סליחה אבל זה אגואיסטיות..לומר לכולם להגיע..לשלם "מתנה " ולא לתת כלום מצד שני..

כאשר זוג מתחתן במקום מסויים ורוצה להעביר מסר לדוגמא " אין  ריקודים" 
אז בד"כ עושים בגן בבית , במסעדה , בכל מקום שאומר  " תצפו שהמוזיקה היחידה שתיהיה תגיע מטייפ "- אז ככה יהיה בהתאם

היום תראי בכל חתונה , שטויות שהכלה והחתן מביאים , אלכוהול , תמונות מגנטים ,בלונים ,  וכו'..
הרי הכל מגיע לאורחים .. 
לסיכום .. את מארגנת חתונה ,את מונעת ריקודים מהאורחים, רוצה לגרום לאנשים להשאר, תביאי אטרקציה והאורחים ישארו...


ולבחורה שמתחתנת.. אני מבינה שאת דתייה..אני בספק שאפילו אם תסדרי שולחנות כדי למנוע ריקודים,  אין מצב שלא יבואו כמה ביינשים ויזיזו לך אותם כדי שירקדו...


----------



## yaelikv (13/1/13)

למעשה, את טועה. אם את נכנעת לתכתיבים זו זכותך 
אך יש אנשים אשר בוחרים אחרת וזו זכותם.

מה זה לא לתת? יהיה אוכל, שתייה, מוזיקה, אנשים אהובים ומוכרים לשוחח עימם. אם בעינייך זה לא מספיק - אז זה עניין שלך עם עצמך.

הזוג הנחמד שהעלה את הבעיה שלהם - רחוק מאוד מלהיות אגואיסט. אם כבר, אז את אגואיסטית שמצפה שכולם יתנהלו בדרך שאת מאמינה בה.

אף אחד לא צריך "לגרום" לך להישאר. את אמורה לרצות להישאר. עם ריקודים או בלי, עם מוזיקה טובה או בלי. אם את בוחרת ללכת כי "אין אטרקציות" - אז כמו שאמרתי - מבחינתי עדיף שלחתונה שלי למשל בכלל לא היית באה. אני טורחת להזמין רק משפחה קרובה וחברים קרובים כי ממש לא מעניינים אותם אנשים רחוקים שחושבים שחתונה זה איזה עסק שאמור להיות אותו דבר אצל כולם.

זכותי להחליט בדיוק מה יהיה בחתונה שלי, וזו גם זכותם של הזוג. ואם למשל בא לי שלא יהיה אלכוהול בכלל או לא יהיה בשר - אז זו זכותי גם. מי שלא נאה לו, שייפתח את הראש וייצא שנייה מהבועה של עצמו.

אם יהיו אנשים שיבחרו לא לכבד אותם ובכל זאת לרקוד - אז אני לא אכבד אותם חזרה ואדאג שהמאבטחים יפנו אותם בעדינות מהרחבה.


----------



## פשוט בחורה (13/1/13)

שיהיה לך בהצלחה בחתונה.. 
להוציא אורחים עם מאבטח ,אחלה רושם וזכרון את נותנת לאורחים שלך..
זאת שיטה די טובה בנינו לתת לאורחים הרגשה לא רצויה..

1.אני לא חיה ע"פ תכתיבים - אף אחד לא אומר לי מה לעשות
2. נורמה - כל אחד ואחד פה חי עפ נורמה! אז אולי זה מה שהיית צריכה לרשום 
3. חתונה - בלי ריקודים , שהכלה לא תצפה שהאורחים שלה ישבו על הכיסא כל הארוע , אנשים לא באים רק לאכול ..
4. זכותך לקבוע הכל , השאלה כמה אכפת לך מהאורחים שלך..
5.ברור שאני אגואיסטית , אני משלמת על משהו לא?! בטוח שאת משלמת על משהו את אומרת להם " עזבו , הכל פה על חשבוני ואין לי בעיה עם זה כלל " ...( את לא באמת רוצה שאתן לך דוגמאות , נכון ?! ) 

סיכום :  תעשי חתונה איך שבא לך וכמה שבא לך תביעי את הדיעה שלך כאילו את חושבת שאת צודקת , לי ממש לא אכפת בסופו של דבר זה החתונה שלך \ שלהם ..העיקר שאת תיהיי מאושרת!


----------



## yaelikv (13/1/13)

אורחים שנוהגים כך אכן לא רצויים 
בדיוק כמו שאנשים שיגיעו אליי הביתה ויפעלו בדרך שלא מתאימה לי.

את משלמת ומקבלת אוכל, שתייה, חברה ומוזיקת רקע. אני ממש מופתעת שבמסעדה את לא מצפה לריקודים. ת'כלס יש מסעדות מהן אני יוצאת עם חשבון הרבה יותר גבוה מאשר מנה בחתונה... באמת- פעם הבאה אדרוש ריקודים, אחרת זה לא בסדר. עבדו עליי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





תרבות החתונות בישראל מכוערת ומגעילה. 

למזלי זכיתי במשפחה וחברים אשר יוצרים לעצמם את מציאות חייהם ומכבדים את מה שאחרים יוצרים עבור עצמם. 

שיעור חשוב לחיים לכל אחד ואחת מאיתנו.


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/1/13)

אני לגמרי איתך ברתיעה מריקודים 
ואני לחלוטין יכולה להבין מאיפה מגיע הרצון שלא יהיו ריקודים באירוע שבו שני האנשים שסביבם סובב האירוע לא אוהבים ולא רוצים בשום אופן לרקוד
חלק מהבנות פה מציעות לעשות ריקודים בכל זאת בשביל האורחים... כי ככה מקובל... האורחים ירקדו ואתם תסתובבו בין כולם וכו'
זה לחלוטין מגיע מרצון לעזור ולייעץ לך בהתלבטות.
אבל רק מי שחולק את החשש לכך שפתאום דודה נחמדה ו"חברמנית" תשים לב שהחתן והכלה לא מספיק "שמחים" ורוקדים עם כל האורחים ותתחיל לגרור אותם לרחבת הריקודים ולהסב את תשומת לב כל האורחים לכך..... אוי... בואי נגיד רק שהמחשבה הזו עושה לי צמרמורת...
מבחינתי, אם האופציה היחידה לחתונה הייתה כזו שחייבת לכלול ריקודים (גם אם אני ובן זוגי לכאורה לא "חייבים" להשתתף) הייתי הולכת על חתונה פרטית ברבנות/ קפריסין (כל אחד על פי אמונתו) ומוותרת על אירוע. 
חד וחלק. כל החלומות על שמלה לבנה ואיפור ושיער מושקע ותמונות יפות עם בעלי לעתיד לא יצליחו להתעלות מעל הרתיעה שלי מריקודים בציבור- ובמיוחד כשכל העיניים עלי.

אבל..... אני מאמינה שיש אופציות אחרות, וגם ניתנו לך פה לא מעט הצעות טובות, לטעמי.
אני, למשל, בוחרת בלהקה חיה. מבחינתי לדיג'יי אין שום מקום בחתונה שלי, הלהקה יכולה לשיר/ לנגן בצורה רגועה ושקטה יחסית בקבלת הפנים, לשיר גם את שיר החופה (או מקסימום, למצוא מישהו שיהיה אחראי על השמעת שיר מוקלט ספציפי אם לא רוצים קאבר בחופה)  ולהנעים את זמנם של האורחים בזמן האוכל ובין המנות
בנוסף- אני הולכת על חתונת שישי בצהריים, מכיוון שזה באמת מרגיש טבעי יותר שבחתונה כזו לא יהיו ריקודים, אבל אני מבינה שאצלך זו לא אופציה

ועדיין, את מוכרחה, לטעמי, למצוא משהו שימלא את החלל. גם אם זה לא מאה אחוז לטעמך. גם אם להקה נראית לך כמו בזבוז כסף ולא בא לך על קאברים, והרצאה זה משעמם, וקריקטורות זה דפוק ורקדנית בטן זה לא צנוע וקריוקי גם לא בא לך טוב...

סתם כי יש לי הרגשה שבסופו של דבר, אם החתונה שלך לא תכלול שום דבר חוץ מחופה ואוכל, את תתבאסי קצת מהאווירה שתהיה בה. 
אני יוצאת מנקודת הנחה כזו, כי בכל זאת פנית לפורום בניסיון למצוא רעיונות... אז כנראה שגם לך חסר משהו מעבר


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

שמחה שאת מבינה את הרתיעה שלנו מריקודים 
שמחה שאת מבינה את הרתיעה שלנו מריקודים, וזו לא דודה אחת אלה כמה וכמה שיגררו אותנו בכוח לרקוד

ושכחתי לציין גם ששנינו ביישנים וכמו שלך מפריע שכולם ינעצו בך עניים גם לנו זה מפריע.

אנו נרגיש מגוחכים ומטופשים ואין סיבה שנעבור את כל הסיוט הזה רק כדי שהאורחים יהיו מרוצים.

זה לא שבא לי לפסול כל דבר, אבל יש דברים שפשוט לא מתאימים ,למשל :

אנו חתומים בחוזה שאסור לנו לעשות זיקוקים ברור שאנו לא יכולים להביא להטוטן אש.

אם אנו דתיים ברור שאנו לא יכולים קריוקי , רקדניות , משחקי הימורים.

אם אנו שוכרים 4 צלמים ברור שאין טעם לשכור משהו נוסף שקשור בצילום.

אם סגרנו אולם ברור שלא נבטל חוזה ונעשה במקום אחר (חוץ מזה שהגן והאולם יפים והאנשים נחמדים)

אם אנו עושים חתונה לא בשישי אז ברור שכל האופציה של שישי לא רלונטית לנו.

אם אנו אוהבים מוזיקה מקורית ומגוונת ברור שלא נרצה להקה.

וקריקטורות זה באמת תחום שאני לא אוהבת, אף פעם לא הבנתי מה יפה בדמויות מעוותות.

וכן אנו מחפשים אלטרנטיבה, ברור שלא נשאיר את הדברים כמות שהם, בגלל זה פניתי לבקש עזרה ויעוץ


----------



## Norma Desmond (10/1/13)

לחלוטין אין צורך לסבול בשביל האורחים 
וזה באמת סיוט, כמו שהגדרת את זה, למי שממש נרתע מריקודים.

השאלה היא אם יש מקום לערוך קצת שינויים במה שאת רואה בו כעובדה נתונה ומוגמרת, אם יש קצת גמישות, גם מבחינתכם וגם מבחינת הספקים שכבר חתמתם איתם
למשל- אם שכרתם 4 צלמים ולכן אין טעם להוסיף שום דבר שקשור לצילום לטעמך. אולי אפשר דווקא לשנות טיפה ולהוריד צלם אחד, כדי לגוון מעט?
מעבר לכך, תא הצילום שעליו דיברתי יכול להיות באחריות אחד מ4 הצלמים, לפחות בחלק מהזמן (נניח- לא בזמן החופה ולא בקבלת הפנים, אבל בזמן האוכל, מספיק ש3 צלמים יסתובבו בין האורחים והרביעי יצלם ב"תא" (ששוב, זה לא תא. אולי יותר נכון לקרוא לזה "עמדת צילום" או "תחנת צילום".) יצאו לכם מזה תמונות אחרות, מצחיקות, מרגשות, אישיות (תוכלו לשלוח לכל אורח את התמונות המצחיקות שהוא עשה. אולי לעשות מזה במקום מגנטים? או תמונות במסגרת, שהאורחים יקבלו?)
אולם- פחות סביר לבטל ולשנות יום, צודקת. אבל אפשר לעבוד איתו ולנסות, למשל, כמו שהציעו לך בהודעות קודמות, לסדר את השולחנות כך שיהיו מרווחים יותר ולא תשאר רחבה לריקודים, או אולי לרכז אותם באמצע ובפינות יהיו תחנות ונישות בנושאים שונים, אולי שולחן אבירים כמו שהציעו כאן...
להקה- יכולה לנגן מוסיקה מגוונת. כמובן שצריכים לסגור ולתאם איתם מראש, אבל אצלנו למשל, אני מתכננת שיהיו גם שירים עבריים, גם אולדיז באנגלית, קצת אלביס וביטלס בשביל הקהל המבוגר יותר, קצת שירי אהבה וקיטש משנות ה80-90 לחברים ובני הגיל שלנו שאוהבים... והכל על פי טעמנו, כמובן
את יכולה כמובן לבחור בעצמך את כל השירים ושדיג'יי ינגן אותם על פי בחירתך, אבל פשוט יהיה חסר קצת "נפח". המוסיקה תהיה ברקע, אבל לא יהיה איזשהו מיקוד להתבונן בו (הלהקה)
אפשר גם נגנים ולא להקה בחלק מהזמן, ואולי בחלק אחר הדיג'יי ינגן את המוסיקה שלכם. 
זה מרגיש לי כאילו על נגנים או להקה, שעומדים שם פיזית, יש יותר מיקוד, יש תחושה שיש משהו להסתכל עליו, להתמקד בו, שממלא ומעביר את הזמן. מוסיקת רקע זה מוסיקת רקע. היא ברקע, לא יותר

בכל אופן שיהיה בהצלחה! אם יעלה לי רעיון נוסף לאלטרנטיבות מעניינות, אשתף אותך. גם אני פחות או יותר באותו מקום כמוך- מנסה לחפש אלטרנטיבות לריקודים, שיהיו מהנות ונעימות לאורחים אבל לא פחות מזה- לי ולבן זוגי!


----------



## lior3031 (10/1/13)

אין טעם להוריד שום צלם... 
אין טעם להוריד שום צלם,אלו צלמים איכותיים, איכות HD  ו dslr (2 סטילס 2 וידאו) 
שלא משתווים לכל הצלמים של המגנטים ושאר האחרים.

מבחינת צילום הפינה הזו סגורה גם חתיכת כסף הלכה לנו שם 12 אלף... אז סיימנו הוצאות על צילום.

לגבי סידור השולחנות שלא תישאר רחבת ריקודים זה רעיון טוב ,אך לא סופי בנתיים כי אולי שם נציב את האטרקציה שנביא.

להקה לא מתאים כי נביא תקליטן ששם נבחר שיר שיר לפי טעמנו. אנו לא אוהבים שיר בעיבודים שלא כמו הביצוע המקורי.

המטרה שהמוזיקה תהיה ברקע של אטרקציה כלשהי שנביא.

ושמחה לשמוע שיש עוד אנשים כמונו שמחפשים אלטרנטיבות לריקודים ולא נכנעים לתכתיבי המה מקובל בחברה


----------



## Amazing18 (10/1/13)

השאלה היא עד מתי את רוצה לחגוג? 
אם את מעוניינת לחגוג עד 23:00-23:30, אז אין שום סיבה שיהיו ריקודים אלא מוזיקת רקע, סוג של סעודה נעימה וכייפית - 
זה בדיוק השעות שבהם מגישים קינוח בחורף לפחות, ולכן אפשר להעביר את כל הערב באוכל (חשוב שיהיה מדהים!) ומוזיקת רקע.
במקביל אפשר להפוך את מוקד האירוע למיני אטרקציות כמו -
* עמדה של קריקטורות
* עמדה של איפור לילדים (כמו שיש להם בגן בפורים)
* עמדה של צילום שמפיק מגנטים מגניבים 
* עמדת קינוח מגניבה שמושכת תשומת לב - כמו קיורטוש, קאפקייקס וכדומה שימשוך אנשים לשם.
* קריוקי ברקע יכול להיות מגניב!
* עמדת עיצוב בלונים

השאלה מה הסגנון שאת מחפשת....
כי בתכלס אפשר בכיף להעביר את הזמן ע"י סיבוב בין השולחנות וקריוקי ברקע עד 23:00 בערב...


----------



## שירן עוגות מעוצבות (11/1/13)

הרצאה מעניינת בסגנון של ד"ר צחי בן ציון 
הוא מצחיק ומעניין, מגבש ומפעיל.
זה הופך את הערב לסוג של גיבוש חברתי, ואם אין לך יותר מידי אורחים, זה ממש נחמד.
אפשר לחילופין, סטנדאפיסט שעושה גם הפעלות.
הייתי לא מזמן במופע אימפרוביזציה בשיתוף הקהל, מומלץ בחום!
בהצלחה


----------



## ronitvas (11/1/13)

בובל'ה 
הם דתיים. אץ באמת חושבת שזה יתפוס?


----------



## שירן עוגות מעוצבות (11/1/13)

אפשר בהחלט לבקש ממנו להיות מעודן, הוא מקצוען


----------



## bat1977 (12/1/13)

סטנדאפיסטית? 
יש מישהי בשם אלינור סלע, שהביאו אותה לטיול שעשו לנו מהעבודה.
היא עושה עבודת שטח לפני, יושבת עם מי שמזמין אותה, אוספת מידע על המשתתפים ובונה מערכונים סביב המשתתפים (לא בצורה פוגעת אלא ממש משעשעת)
אותנו היא ממש הצחיקה.
בנוסף יש לה מערכונים קבועים.
בהצלחה!


----------



## yaelikv (12/1/13)

רוצה לחזק אתכם!!! כל הכבוד לכם 
כל הכבוד לכם שאתם הולכים על מה שאתם אוהבים ועל מה שנוח לכם!!!

ניסיתי לחשוב על אלטרנטיבות. זורקת דברים:
1. סרט שהוא אוסף של תמונות של המשפחה לאורך הדורות, נקודות ציון בחיים (תיכון, צבא, לימודים, טיולים).... עם שיר משמעותי לכם.
2. להקת קלייזמרים \ ג'אז להופעה קצרה של חצי שעה.
3. יצירת פינות אלטרנטיביות (אפשר למשל אחרי הופעת ג'אז). למה הכוונה? פינה אחת שבה למשל יקרינו כמה פרקים מסדרה אהובה, פינה אחרת שבה אפשר לשבת ולדבר "בחבורות", פינה נוספת שתיהיה עמדה עם כלי כתיבה ופתקים ל"עצות לחיי זוגיות מאושרים ושמחים", ועוד כל מיני... אין לי ממש רעיונות - הכל תלוי למה אתם מתחברים!


----------



## פאסי86 (12/1/13)

רעיון 
היי,
אני חושבת שאם אני הייתי נחושה לאל עשות מסיבה אז אולי הייתי עושה ערב בסגנון דרייב אין.
מה הכוונה:
מקרינה איזה סרט קלאסיקה, שמבוגרים בטוח אוהבים וילדים יראו אותו לראשונה, גריז למשל נראה לי אופציה נהדרת, או כל מחזמר אחר ע=כמו שיר אשיר בגשם.
ואז יש גם מוזיקה, אלו בדרך כלל סרטים מאוד נקיים ולא פרובוקטיביים, בטח מחזות הזמר משנות ה60.
אפשר להביא מישהו עם עמדת פופקורן ישנה מגניבה כזאת שיחלק פופקורן בשקיות נייר, אולי עם השם שלכם עליהן.
אפשר להביא עוד כל מני דברים שקשורים, ברד, ממתקי קולנוע.
ולשים על הרחבה פופים וכריות ולעשות ערב סרט נוסטלגי.
אני חושבת שזאת יכול להיות חוויה מגניבה.
כמובן שאתם גם יכולים להקרין לפני הסרט איזה סרטון שלכם...
רק מחשבה


----------



## rona lee1 (12/1/13)

הייתי בחתונה כזו ללא ריקודים - אחת המדהימות 
זו גם היתה חתונה ללא ריקודים של זוג שלא אוהב לרקוד, דווקא לא של דתיים. 
רוב המוסיקה היתה עברית (שילבו בין לבין גם מעט מאוד לועזי בסגנון שמתאים לאווירה). 
לא היה מקום לבמה והשולחנות היו מפוזרים בצורה נעימה מאוד, היה איזשהו באלנס מאוד מיוחד - משהו בין חתונת קוקטייל למפגש חברתי מרגש. 

בהתחלה כשהגענו ואמרו לנו שאין ריקודים זה היה מוזר, אבל זה פשוט נתן לכולם להתרכז בשני דברים עיקריים:
קודם כל בחופה ובזוג שהתחתן - למרות שזה היה קצר עדיין היה לזה מקום משלו כשאין ריקודים, ודבר שני - באירוע החברתי עצמו ובשיחות שנוצרו מסביב. 

כמו כולם חשבנו שזה ייגמר מהר אבל להפתעתנו נהנינו באופן מיוחד, וגם רוב האורחים נשארו שעות ארוכות ושקעו בשיחות 
זו בהחלט אחת החתונות הכי מדהימות ומיוחדות שהייתי בהן, חתונה שפשוט אי אפשר לשכוח. 


לדעתי אם הזוג לא מעוניין בגימיקים אפשר לייצר אווירה מיוחדת עם דיג'יי איכותי שמבין את הסגנון ועם עיצוב עדין שנותן לאורחים להיכנס לאווירה וליהנות.


----------



## lior3031 (12/1/13)

שירה בציבור לא מתאים 
שירה בציבור לא מתאים כי דתיים אז א"א מעורב וגם אנו לא אוהבים קריוקי


----------



## מיכל נווה (12/1/13)

שירה בציבור 
מה עם שירה בציבור??
הייתי בחתונה שהיה אחרי הריקודים שירה בציבור ואנשים ממש נהנו! אולי זה יכול להיות מרכיב עיקרי לחתונה שלכם..


----------



## Bobbachka (12/1/13)

לסיכום כל התכתבות הארוכה כאן... 
אני אצטרף להמלצה של רונית על אומן חושים כלשהו (או בשפת העם- קוסם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
יש מגוון רחב של קוסמים למינהם חלקם מוכרים יותר (בגלל הופעה בתוכניות טלוויזיה) וחלקם מוכרים קצת פחות.
בכל אופן בהופעות כאלה יש גם הפעלה של הקהל וזה מצוין...
אפשר גם לחלק את ההופעה לכמה חלקים- שתהיה הפרדה בין המנות.

(רק נדרש לוודא שהעוזרים של הקוסם הם או גברים או נשים שתגענה בלבוש צנוע
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## honey777 (21/1/13)

פתרונות 
היי ליאור, יש לי כמה הצעות-

קודם כל אני מבינה מאד את החשש מהריקודים ולכן אני מאד ממלציה לכם לקחת שיעורי ריקוד- שממש מלמדים מה עושים ברחבת הריקודים, אני חושבת שבלי קשר לחתונה זה משהו שמאד יכול לעזור ולשפר את הביטחון העצמי, אני יכולה להגיד לך מנסיון אישי שזה מאד מאד תורם ויכולה להמליץ לך על סטודיו שמציעה שיעורים כאלה- "לרקוד מהלב"

פתרון נוסף- העלו פה את עניין הקוסמים אז אני מאד ממליצה על אמן האשליות- צחי וייט, הוא היה בתוכנית מי יפיל את המאסטר, מופע מרהיב בשיתוף הקהל ככה שזה יכול לסגור לכם את הפינה הזאת, תעשי עליו גוגל

מקווה שעזרתי


----------

